# Christmas Greetings



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

With many ex-pats departing for Christmas I tried to make a greeting based on the 12 days of Christmas and with photos I took during a lovely 2014 in El Gouna on the Red Sea coast. (OK it went a bit wrong with the Pipers Piping.)





Many Christmas everyone and if anyone is in El Gouna today or tomorrow there is an Arts & Fleas Christmas Bazaar in Abu Tig Marina at Cheeky Monkeys playground and mini-golf, and I will be helping on the new Rotary Club Red Sea - El Gouna table 







On the first day of Christmas my true love sent to me, a partridge in a pear tree:











On the second day of Christmas..............two turtle doves:











Three French Hens:












Four Calling Birds:











Five Gold Rings:











Six Geese-a-Laying:











Seven Swans-a-Swimming:










Eight Maids-a-Milking:











Ten Lords-a-Leaping:










Eleven Vipers Viping:











Twelve Drummers Drumming:


----------

